# What I did on my summer Vacation -- SR



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Well it's that time of the year again,time to get out of THE STINKIN CITYYY!!!!
   and head on up to our lake house in Henderson Harbor NY.for a week +
   There isn't much to do there,except fish,eat,sleep,swim and take pictures,not always in that order.
    I did take a  lot of pictures,most had no rhyme or reason just havin fun. ------------>Scroll and enjoy or not []


 I'll start from the ride up.I drove for 3 hours my wife drove for 1 hour,  her  bad knee started to act up so I let willy drive the rest of the way.Hes an excellent driver.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Not to much traffic --thank god


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

We stopped at FAT Nancy s for some jerkey


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Water! we are gittin close!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Well it's that time of the year again,time to get out of THE STINKIN CITYYY!!!!
> and head on up to our lake house in Henderson Harbor NY.for a week +
> ...


Someone looks Dog Tired[8|][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Were HERE!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

I need to free my mind


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

I bet your wondering where all the people are? what people,I take my vac with the dogz!!! [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Lets feed the ducks!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

OK here is a freaky shot I got,thank god i had the camera in my lap,when i was sitting by the sea wall,


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

closer  ---look in his mouth


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice sized toad fish in his mouth! hes at the bottom of the wall.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> closer  ---look in his mouth


 How long is that thing[8|]?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

The other form of entertainment. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Morning shot from my bedroom.Or is it a picture?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

I got lots more so deal wit it  lol
     Cmere boy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Morning shot from my bedroom.Or is it a picture?


 
 Real nice Rick...Love this pic.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Good boy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Then my bro in law had to go and ruin the mood []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

I had to go get some fast food BK,soon a Flock of Sea Gulls was playing!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like a relaxing and fun trip, Rick.  The first picture of Willy driving is pretty funny.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

We were all going out to eat at Sacket's Harbor (the war of 1812) was fought here. ,
    yeah I brought real "people" up.My nephew and his girl friend really hate when i bring my camera


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Check this out!!! no not the girl,the date on that house 1809!!!  wow! [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Looks like a relaxing and fun trip, Rick.  The first picture of Willy driving is pretty funny.


 
 yeah it is always good to get away to the lake,its not done yet lol I got a lot of pix.im having fun reliving it and i just got back []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok ok so I still was thinking about bottles walking around this place.
   The relics under this ground must be insane !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

can I dig your privy??  "sure go a head" [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

This plaque  is for the next house---- > this is the one I really want to dig!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

My wife goofin,yeah she does that once in a while


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok back to some nice water shots.This is the Black River in Dexter. We went fishing at sun rise.looks more like the Red River[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Im over loadin the forum sorry,ill be done soon  [8D]

 The up side down fish,ever catch one lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok here is one for the "bird people" we were fishing at the river that day and I kept seeing this bird land above my head,it was really close,it came back over and over,I saw it getting bugs. That's not the weird part,the weird part is it wasn't afraid of me,I decided to try and get close to it with the tip of my fishing rod,I got so close i think i touched it! then i called my nephew over and he put his rod up to,we didn't hurt it,we just got so close it was crazy. check the pix,and what the heck kind of bird is it? its not a finch,it is to big for that.

 Pic 1


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

pic 2


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

pic 3


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Pic 4 both rods ---hes still there!!!![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

True that


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Fishing under "LOWBRIDGE"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Tired yet


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Another cool water shot.my fav


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

More wildlife---   little toad


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Weird azz bug dropped out of a tree on me


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Cool house down the lake a bit.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

I was fishing and takin pix from the ole row boat.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

But my Nephew was catchin all the fish  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Now its time to relax---------


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

z z z z z z z z z z   hope it was good for you.. -------> willy Out!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 17, 2011)

My guess on the bird is a cedar waxwing or a close relative.


----------



## carobran (Aug 18, 2011)

_GEEEZ!!!AND I THOUGHT I TOOK ALOT  OF PICTURES[8|][8|][8|].....[][sm=lol.gif]_


----------



## kwalker (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like a good trip there; nice to get outta the urban life and into something a little less fast paced once in a while. Glad you had a great time!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Rick. Very nice pictures.

 An 1809 house? You know what we had in 1809? Critters and Indians. Not outhouses filling with old used pontilled colored peuce eagle flasks.

 My guess (a total guess) on the bird is a type of kingfisher. That's probably wrong. Once again, great pics.


----------



## glass man (Aug 18, 2011)

Some great pictures Rick Miester!

 That one with the snake and a fish in it's mouth reminds me of when I was a kid and looked down into the creek and a snake was also under water with a bull frog half in it's mouth!
 Some nice relaxing shots!

 That big nice house by the lake with all those stairs made my ole legs hurt..they gotta be in good health in that house!Beautiful though!

 HOPE YALL HAD A GREAT TIME!!!JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> _GEEEZ!!!AND I THOUGHT I TOOK ALOT  OF PICTURES[8|][8|][8|].....[][sm=lol.gif]_


 
 yeah I might get a better camera im digging taking pictures more and more lately


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> Some great pictures Rick Miester!
> 
> ...


 
 There is a dirt road up top for old people like us G man [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Thanks for sharing Rick. Very nice pictures.
> 
> ...


 
 we need some one with a bird book.I used to have one,can't find it


----------



## towhead (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesomely awesome pix Rick!  Esp. the dog driving!  Also, my guess is a Cedar Waxwing too... - Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Awesomely awesome pix Rick!  Esp. the dog driving!  Also, my guess is a Cedar Waxwing too... - Julie


 
 Thanks J, so are those birds extra friendly by nature or what? I can see if it was my back yard and I saw this bird for years,but this is the first time I met him []


----------



## towhead (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I don't know personally, but according to this.... they can be pretty tame.  Or maybe it was under the influence of too many over-ripe berries![] -Julie

 http://www.wordwiz72.com/waxwing.html


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Well, I don't know personally, but according to this.... they can be pretty tame.  Or maybe it was under the influence of too many over-ripe berries![] -Julie
> 
> http://www.wordwiz72.com/waxwing.html


 
 Dam I thought I was the new "Bird Whisperer"  []


----------



## towhead (Aug 18, 2011)

[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 [][][]


----------



## swizzle (Aug 18, 2011)

That snake and birdy are really sweet. Nothing like some time on the lake to relax. Thanx for the pics man. Always good to see something different once in a while. Swiz


----------



## carobran (Aug 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 we need some one with a bird book.I used to have one,can't find it

 [/quote] ok,i looked through my bird book,and the 2 that i think look most like your bird are a cedar waxwing  or a western kingbird,it looks like the bird has a yellow belly and red tail,.............the waxwing has a yelow tail,but not a yellow belly,yhe kingbird has a yellow belly,but no yellow or red tail[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok,i looked through my bird book,and the 2 that i think look most like your bird are a cedar waxwing  or a western kingbird,it looks like the bird has a yellow belly and red tail,.............the waxwing has a yelow tail,but not a yellow belly,yhe kingbird has a yellow belly,but no yellow or red tail[sm=lol.gif]
 [/quote]

 Ok now were getting some where.A kingbird by the river,time to do some googlin [8D]  
    Kook a Berra sits on the ole oak tree merry merry king of the bush is he,laugh kook-a-Berra [] <-----------------laugh  
                        I know that's a Kingfisher,just sayin


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> That snake and birdy are really sweet. Nothing like some time on the lake to relax. Thanx for the pics man. Always good to see something different once in a while. Swiz


 
 Yeah that's what im sayin Swizz, life taint just about bottles! well 2 weeks out of the year its not anyway [8D]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2011)

You guys....I can tell from where I am standing that it is a cedar waxwing []!!!
 I found one with a broken wing & had it as a pet for awhile. It likes to eat grapes too.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> You guys....I can tell from where I am standing that it is a cedar waxwing []!!!
> I found one with a broken wing & had it as a pet for awhile. It likes to eat grapes too.


 
 I think its a Macaw,it was talkin to me


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 19, 2011)

Those are some great pics, Rick. And it looks like a beautiful place to take a vacation. I wonder what that creepy caterpillar looking thing was? [:-]  ~Mike


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Aug 19, 2011)

Great pic's Rick, thanks for sharing.

 PS. The bird is a slightly undersized yellow tailed Poplar wax winged teradactal.......... I'm just sayin, I've seen um before.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks like some kind of oversized centipede if you ask me! Watch out, those things can be nasty. They've got a really painful bite.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Those are some great pics, Rick. And it looks like a beautiful place to take a vacation. I wonder what that creepy caterpillar looking thing was? [:-]  ~Mike


 
 I have no clue what it was Mike  but i was thinking of putting it on my wife's chair or something[]   but im glad I didn't since Connor said they bite,but then again[8D]


----------



## rockbot (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Im over loadin the forum sorry,ill be done soonÂ  [8D]
> 
> The up side down fish,ever catch one lol


 
 Get um all the time. We call it a half ars twist! lol

 Nice pics Rick, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah Rock we caught some "rightsideup fish" to  you ever get them  []


----------



## swizzle (Aug 19, 2011)

I thought it was a Yeller Bellied Sap Sucker!!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome to my neck of the woods again Rick ,I guess I take this places beauty for granted ,been here 50 years. you really should take a ride up rt.#3 north to the adirondack mtns. theres great food,fishing and photo ops.Look me up sometime when your up. we can talk bottles.


----------



## madman (Aug 19, 2011)

great pix rick good times!


----------



## Stardust (Aug 19, 2011)

This was a fantastic Vacation Post, Thanks for sharing. Loved all of it. Now my dog wants to drive.[] Can't wait till your next vacation.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> Welcome to my neck of the woods again Rick ,I guess I take this places beauty for granted ,been here 50 years. you really should take a ride up rt.#3 north to the adirondack mtns. theres great food,fishing and photo ops.Look me up sometime when your up. we can talk bottles.


 
 Hey Gordon! you should have said something before I left for NY,I was in Watertown everyday,its the only place I could get a dam signal on my cell,curse that Y.Mobil !  [8D]  Where about in Watertown are you? Glen Park? give me a visual land mark.   Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> This was a fantastic Vacation Post, Thanks for sharing. Loved all of it. Now my dog wants to drive.[] Can't wait till your next vacation.


 
 Thanks star,did your dog past his test? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> I thought it was a Yeller Bellied Sap Sucker!!


 
 That's a sap sucker swizz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 and so is this,may he rest in peace


----------



## swizzle (Aug 20, 2011)

I know, I was being a Wise Arse. I was always hearing about Yeller Bellied Sap Suckers on cartoons. Swiz []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> I know, I was being a Wise Arse. I was always hearing about Yeller Bellied Sap Suckers on cartoons. Swiz []


 
 Yeah I remember hearing that to as a kid,I think fog horn leg horn said that a few times[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 20, 2011)

rt#12E outta dexter toward watertown,rt.#180 will get you to 12e.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 20, 2011)

What's a ...v...v....va...vac....  vacation?  What is that?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> What's a ...v...v....va...vac....  vacation?  What is that?


 

 Its some thing that sucks when its over-----like tomorrow[:'(]


----------

